# Side Consoles



## Badbagger (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd like to hear the good and bad of the Side Console boats. Recently sold a G3 1652 Center Console and starting to look around yet again. I'm thinking a Side Console for more room. The Center Console seems to steal a good bit of floor space. I'm thinking a 17 or 18' not that the 1' will make all the difference but I'm thinking the wider the better. Been looking on CL for G3's, Lowe Roughnecks and also Tracker and Sea Arks. 

Any input or suggestions will help. Seems right now folks are looking for "pie in the sky" with their prices and while I'd love to pickup a rig for the summer, being an all cash buyer I may be better off waiting until the summer is over. Yes, I'd lose out on being on the water but I'd prolly gain more with a better deal in the long run.

Thanks


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 26, 2011)

You are looking at some really nice boats ..... high dollar boats when purchased new. 

If you are looking at relatively newish boats (less than 5 years old), the owners most likely have a LOT of money wrapped up in them and they won't budge much on price.

On the console thing - a lot depends on how wide the boat is. I personally like side consoles better ... it just feels more roomy - even though it technically is about the same floor space. Just preference really.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 26, 2011)

I have always like Center consoles for the visibility and the fact that they don't lean to the drivers side when I'm by myself.

My current boat is a side console and I have counter balanced with the cranking batt permenantly mounted on the left and my trolling motor battery can be slid (under my front deck from left to right depending on if I have another person in the boat or not, and how heavy they are. Plus there is always the cooler for some fine tuning/leveling.

If your by yourself most of the time I'd say go with the center console. If you are going to have a passenger most of the time go with the side console. Nothing worse than two big ole fishermen sitting real close to one another in a center console boat haha. Cause you know no one likes to sit on the livewell/cooler seat in front of the console!

Question...... What are going to be doing in the center of the boat that you need floor space? You are probably going to be fishing from the front or the rear deck...Right? I never understood the need for floor space in the center of a fishing boat? Same goes for the guys who prefer tiller motors over a console. They always talk about room in the boat? To me a console's benefits far outweigh floor space loss that I wouldn't be using anyway! if it was a pontoon pleasure cruiser I could see the argument.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2011)

My current boat (160W Lowe) is my first side console. I have had more than 5 center consoles and still own one..a Carolina Skiff 16. Generally speaking I love the boat.

While I agree that the side console gives me more apparent foot room...I prefer standing up when running. Getting up and down with the very low seat (and my big butt) just for a short run between fishing spots.... is such a PIA that I often stand and lean over to steer. Not the safest choice, I know. 

One possible fix is to raise the side console's seat and perhaps even the console itself...but????

I am considering re-doing the side console and turning it into a center console. Haven't done it, since I'd have to give up some storage and buy new cables etc.. It will be expensive. We will see. I'll be watching this thread with interest. 
regards, Rich


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 26, 2011)

In no certain order...

Yes the boats I am considering are expensive indeed when new and I'm looking at boats that are anywhere between 5 and 8 years old. Most of the ads represent sellers asking anywhere from $2k to $3k plus above and beyond RETAIL or dealer selling prices. If they can get that kind of cash, all the better for them but I'm not biting.

When I had my G3 Center Console I primarily fished alone. I tote a LARGE tacklebox, 5 or 6 rods, a big bag of soft baits, a cooler for food etc. That in itself took up one side of the center console and above and beyond that when I needed to get to the tackle, it was a pain in the behind. Now that I'm
"attached" or aka engaged and living with my significant other aka wife to be, more often than not there will be the two of us in the boat when we head out so this will help with the balance factor. Not even though as she's a whole LOT lighter than my 185 lbs lol.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 26, 2011)

Go with the side console if your girl is going to be going with you. They love sitting next to you and hate sitting on the front of a Center Console.

I want a Center Console but the only way the Ole' lady will approve is if I get something like G3 1860CC with the cooler seat.


Or two seats side by side with a back rest. Sittin on the bench with just a cushion is not an option anymore for me or her. LOL


----------



## reedjj (Apr 26, 2011)

Remember the more comfortable your girl is on the boat...The more comfortable you will be on the boat! 

Plus if she likes to go out, that means YOU get to go out! The last thing you want is to have a great boat that your wife hates riding in and always complains when you want to go fishing.

Ask her to look at some boats with you to "help you decide". This will make her feel a part of the whole thing. They love that. Even if she doesn't want to go around to different boat shops or look at them on the internet with you. You made the effort to include her and thats all that matters. 

I am will be 37 years old next month and have been married for almost 19 years (yea I know) to my high school sweetheart. I know a thing or two about a thing or two when it comes to keeping a woman happy over owning a boat. I have learned from all my past boat mistakes haha.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 26, 2011)

=D> Indeed, if mama ain't happy then it's a BAD BAD day. I've been around a while at 51 years young. I know when it came to getting the RIGHT seat for the Harley that if she wasn't comfortable, she wouldn't be riding and nor would I lol. The cooler seat is a definite option and I like that a LOT. A wider 60" boat will out weigh the negatives of the 52" G3 I had. Seems like Lowe is the only company making a 60" wide 17'.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 26, 2011)

I will be adding a center console to my boat. I don't like the lean when I am in the boat by myself. Also a center console will give me a seat in front, and also some storage. I can also add some rod holders if needed. But I like being able to walk around my entire boat while playing a big fish. Also when bowfishing, side consoles are always in the way.


----------



## rgpemt (Apr 26, 2011)

Chiming in myself on the CC. My boat HAD a side console, and I used it for years. By the end of the day, my back would hurt from standing and leaning over to steer/operate.

I am going to resurect the top part of the console and set it atop a new center during my build. I too hated the list to starboard when alone and in fact would stand in the center while zipping across the lake...that made up my mind. Center console all the way.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 26, 2011)

Good points to ponder.

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a side console that I just converted over to a center console and will never have a side console again.
Some reasons why are below:
1.	lots more safe
2.	lots more dry, that’s an understatement.
3.	can hide behind the high windshield on a cold day
4.	can hide behind windshield in the P.M. when the bugs are flying at you.
5.	can stand and see a lot better without straining.
6.	room on both sides
7.	weight distribution, no leaning to the right
8.	less back and neck pain.
9.	can add the battery and gas tank under the console for better weight distribution.
10.	Hide behind the windshield when it's raining. 
11. passenger now has the option of setting beside me on a cushion, standing beside me behind the console, setting in front of the center console on a cushion, or on the tackle/storage box on a padded cushion, or on the cooler with a padded cushioned top.

Go to “Jon and v boat conversions and modifications” section in the forum, page no. 3 and see my post on “my wooden console tiller style to a center console.” It’s the last part where I added a storage box I had built in the first mod from a nothing in it 1548 G3 boat to a homemade wooden side console for some of my items I needed to a center console boat. Now I have lots of storage.
Need any question asked just ask or PM me, thanx.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't forget you can put a windshield on a side console too  

I'm surprised to hear so many people converting from a side console to a center. I've always considered the side console a superior setup. Interesting. I'll have to think more about this.

I typically fish with at least two and usually three people in the boat. We tend to move around in the boat a lot too. I've found the side console to be great. With a center console, the person in the middle would feel crowded and always pushed to the one side or the other.


----------



## bobt (Apr 27, 2011)

Ref CC vs Side console - A little different view from my perspective, the first question (1) you need to answer is how you like to drive, Standing up or sitting down. A short side console pretty much assumes you have to sit down or hunch over, but that doesn't mean you have to give up on a side console. Some drivers like myself prefer to stand while driving and that means we would want a CC or a side console that is taller than those usually seen on tin boats.
(2) the second question is how wide is the boat and how big are the butts/bellies that have to get around the boat. A CC on a 60" or less boat does not leave a lot of room to get around it if rods holders are on the sides of CC and especially if any big men are involved. One might have to hold on to something when trying to pass the console and the rods can make that difficult.

Two alternatives:
a) Build or utilize a side console that equals the height of a CC for a comfortable height while driving standing. We built a side console for my son's Lowe1448MV that matched A CC height. He has slider rails on the rear bench seat that allowed the driver to slide his seat from center to sidewall if he choses to use it and allowed a second seat or even just a cushion to his left for a passenger. If alone and standing, the driver can easily position himself so as to center his weight and balance the boat. The steering wheel is offset toward the center line of the boat. There is also a cooler seat in front of the side console.

b) An option to use a CC in a small boat would be to simply install the CC offset to one side, acting much like a side console for allowing easier access around the console but providing all of the benefits for a CC mentioned by others. 

Last year I actually bought a new 16' fiberglass skiff decked out with full options including a CC. Being an angler with a full sized XL body, I found it difficult to get around my console. After a few months, back to the manufacturer I went and had them move the console to the right about 10". Problem resolved for this big boy and I am fully happy with having bought this small skiff. 

In both cases above, we installed the CC and Side Consoles about 20-21" forward of the bench seat. This is a bit more than the usual 16" or so you will find on most boats, but we found the leg room to be more comfortable.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Some fantastic input, thanks!


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 27, 2011)

To solve your problem, build your own like I did. 
1 Draw plans.
2 make items needed list
3 make items wanted for future editions
4 Buy the plain Jane boat with the size motor you want and build it, pretty simple if you think about it. 
5 Console/windshield with seat or livewell in front or cooler with a padded cushion.
6 steering wheel assy.
7 control box
8 cables
9 a few extras, etc.
10 MOST IMPORTANT THING TO THINK ABOUT. SET THE CONSOLE IN THE BOAT WITH THE STEERING WHEEL ON IT AND STAND UP BEHIND IT TO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ENOUGH ROOM, THEN BOLT/SCREW IT DOWN. DON'T MOUNT THE CONSOLE IN THE BOAT WITH OUT THE STEERING WHEEL ON IT PERIOD, BECAUSE MOST STEERING WHEELS PROTRUDE OUT APPROX. 4 INCHES AND YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE ENOUGH ROOM AFTER IT IS MOUNTED.
11. If the console is not high enough, build a base for it.
12 Console can either be aluminum or fiberglass, your choice, new or used. It can always be painted to match your boat.
13 wood or aluminum floor
14 carpet or not
15 build it how you want and add what you can afford at the time, expensive or not, make it so you can add items later if wanted or needed.
16 good fishin and enjoy.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 27, 2011)

like I said earlier I prefer a Center console but on my current little boat I really like the side console. BUT....When I get back in the woods and have to really be carefull about logs, sandbars, stumps, etc. I stand up and drive. My Side console is a little low for this. I can barely reach the top of the steering wheel with my finger tips when standing. Its just barely above knee level. Moving it up any higher is out of the question because its in the perfect position when sitting (which I do most of the time)

There are many different console Side and Center to choose from out there from little bitty aluminum ones to the big fiberglass Center consoles that have a head in them. Or you can just build your own like rusty.hook did.

I like the idea of buying a bare bones jon boat and modding it to your liking, over the prebuilt factory ones. Just something kind of special about building your own boat. Even if it is just a little 1542 Alumacraft.

I got a small side console for my little boat from www.akmccallum.com


----------



## richg99 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, this thread is one of the most helpful, for me, that is on this site. 

I had seriously considered simply converting my SC to a CC in the Fall. Now, after reading the above, it may be that I can simply raise my SC. That type of structure might save me buying additional cables ( pretty expensive items)...and still give me the one-sided space that my big butt needs. 

Great thread....thanks for starting it. 

regards, Rich


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Most helpful indeed and you're welcome sir.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 28, 2011)

After the rebuild from the wood side console to the center console and seeing dyeguy1212 plastic boxes reminded me I don't have half the storage for my tackle boxes, etc. I have the same clear boxes, approx 9" X 14" X 2" and I have about 10 or 12 after down sizing to go to the center console. I got the "old" tackle/storage box out that was in the first build in front of the wood console and laid it in my boat, and its fits with no modifications at all. It was in my workshop with no plans to use it, but now it's installed back at the same place with the velcro rod holders on top. The storage/tackle box is 19" X 40" It's already loaded with a cushion, light jacket, first aid kit, extra T.P. and some spare rags for wiping the old fish slim off the hands, padded winter head liners, and all the plastic boxes, and still a little more room for binoculars and spare fish grabbers, and a small tool kit. I do not stand up my rods in the tube type rod holders so I have more room for walking around the console. The long shinny pole on the right side is my poor pole for my anchor system. Any questions, ask away, good fishin.
See pics below.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 28, 2011)

I found this pic of a boat on another fishing forum I'm on and liked the idea of his center console, and tried to pattern my boat after his, only I don't have the seat section in front of my console. My console is identical to his. I wish my boat was my the same color as his, mine is drab green. 
Pretty simple design and should be easy to do also.
Pic of his boat below


----------

